

Finding a cure for hate - amichail
http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2014/04/04/finding_a_cure_for_hate.html

======
n0rm
Hate is an illness?

How is that different from sharia muslims who say gayness is an illness?

Anyway, reading TFA is a waste of time.

